# Carolina Skiff J 14



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

A friend asked me to post on his behalf. Please tell me your personal experiences with J12, J14, J16. What do you like? What are some downsides?

Primary uses for my buddy: River cruising, hunting, bush hooks and the occasional ICW trout fishing, Big Sabine picnic. 

This particular boat he's looking at has a Yamaha F20 Tiller long shaft. The cavitation plate is 2" below the hull.

Thanks so much.


----------



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

*J16*

Awesome skiff. However......I am 6ft 200lbs and it just seemed a little narrow. I moved the console from starboard side to center to evenly distribute weight but that just just made it more narrow. With this boat any chop will be really rough and wet (flat bottom). The good news is that it was a good quality utilitarian skiff and lots of fun with a 40hp Johnson. I am a fan. I am half heartedly looking to replace the one I sold. I would recommend it for the right intensions. Good luck.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on wet and ruff andalso that they are a great boat for utilitarian stuff...

Brent


----------



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have 2010 J16 with a 30 merc. strk. I live in Louisiana but am in Pensacola on most weekends in the summer. The J is a great boat , especially for do-it-your selfers. It IS rough and wet , but if you just slow down and use some common sense it is manageable. I use mine primarily for shallow water marsh fishing and it is great for that. It is also good for flats fishing in the sound , especially in the A.M. before the wind comes up.

That said , the one you are looking at has the motor set way too high. On the J's, most motors are set even to 1/4" ABOVE the bottom. For more info go to :carolinaskiffowners.com --- it is a great website with a whole section just for the J's. Good Luck !


----------



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you lsucole


----------

